# The Flying Tiger's Loft



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

You guys all recognize this loft as Johnnyksspeeshop's loft. Johnny did some good work building such a beautiful loft. I helped out whenever I could as well but I am not as skillful with the woodwork :lol: He moved away and I am currently the handler but we will be flying together this season from this loft. Just wanted to share a little video I made. As you can see we work from a small loft, but with good stock breeders we don't need anything bigger for now. Should be a fun season flying together. Enjoy guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqobdAFcN78
Me with one of our breeders









- Phil 
Flying Tiger's


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Can anyone help me fix my youtube video so its embedded or whatever?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice to see you here brother,hope you recognize me .What problem you facing with Youtube ?


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Good to see you here too my friend! Oh nothing I just wanted it to not be a link. I wanted the video to be working here. Hope you like the loft bud!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

daphilster08 said:


> Good to see you here too my friend! Oh nothing I just wanted it to not be a link. I wanted the video to be working here. Hope you like the loft bud!


Yeah,i saw the video....i have already seen your loft in the past in Facebook and always loved it .Thanks for sharing here


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks bud! Glad you like it!


----------

